# Medicare Pap



## cmac (Feb 20, 2009)

Our office is having trouble billing Medicare pap's. Medicare does not pay for 99397 but does pay for the G & Q codes for pelvic/breast exam and Medicare Papp. Is that all you bill is the G & Q code or is their a way to incorporate the 99397 and get paid? How is everyone else billing Medicare papps. Most times the Dr is only doing the papp, not a breast exam. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tfreeland (Feb 20, 2009)

Our office codes G0101 and Q0091 if you do a pap smear.  If any other medical issue is discussed or treated by provider, bill an E/M code with a -25 modifier also.  DX for G0101 is V76.2.

Hope this is helpful.

Terri Freeland CMM


----------



## pamtienter (Feb 20, 2009)

If the patient is in for a preventive visit and has a pap and pelvic exam also, you can bill the 99397, G0101 (if criteria met) and Q0091. You would subtract or "Carveout" the cost of the G0101 and Q0091 from 99397. 
WPS Medicare has good information on their website:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/business/carveout_services.shtml

I hope that helps!


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 20, 2009)

cmac said:


> Our office is having trouble billing Medicare pap's. Medicare does not pay for 99397 but does pay for the G & Q codes for pelvic/breast exam and Medicare Papp. Is that all you bill is the G & Q code or is their a way to incorporate the 99397 and get paid? How is everyone else billing Medicare papps. Most times the Dr is only doing the papp, not a breast exam. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



Is the patient in for a Well exam also, if so you would bill it out the way you mentioned and the well exam would be a patient liability since Medicare does not cover them.

Just my 2 cents


----------

